# pecker poles and brush



## paccity (Mar 21, 2011)

when are we going to see a decent turn pulled on this show. most of the time all i see drugg up is slash. i used to laugh at it all butt it's not even funny any more . i hope that the masses don't think thats the way it is.:frown:


----------

